# How to practice pure visual memo on blindfold?



## robust_ov (Sep 4, 2009)

Can somebody tell me about practice pure visual memo on bld. And how is the practice actually (what we need to learn first and what next). i really wanna learn it even it's hard. am using classic pochmann methods, by the way. thx 4 help me...really thx.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 4, 2009)

Visual memory is done by picturing the locations on the cube where each piece goes to. You pretty much just tap or visualize the location each piece goes to in the cycle. There's not a lot to do to learn it, but it takes a lot of practice to master it.

Chris


----------



## robust_ov (Sep 4, 2009)

@ chris: thx u so much chris. so, does training program (like remember 3 pieces first, work on it, then open eyes, remember 3 pieces again, so on) is needed or i just try to remember all in one time?thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 4, 2009)

robust_ov said:


> @ chris: thx u so much chris. so, does training program (like remember 3 pieces first, work on it, then open eyes, remember 3 pieces again, so on) is needed or i just try to remember all in one time?thanks



I don't really know the best way to practice the visual memory method to be honest. It's sort of the BLD cubing equivalent of pure rote memory. However you memorize best, just apply that to your visual technique. Hopefully some of the try visual experts will post in this thread soon and give you a better answer to how to practice visual.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2009)

Back when I used pure visual memo, I just went for it. The amount to memorize for a 3x3x3 is really not very much (even though it seems daunting until you try it), so you'll find you're probably able to handle it the very first time you try. But what you probably do want to do is to start by reviewing your memorization a whole bunch of times (maybe even 10 or 20) before you actually start solving. Since you're doing visual memorization, you can review an entire cube in just 10 to 20 seconds, if your memory is solid for it. And if your memory isn't solid, you needed another review.  When you're absolutely sure you remember it, then start solving. After a couple of successes this way, then start cutting back on the number of times you review; then you can gradually work your way down to not reviewing at all.

As for the actual memorization, I find it helpful to group several pieces together to memorize. 3 pieces at a time works, but for me, 4 is just as easy as 3, so I prefer 4. But you shouldn't need to go over the first 3 or 4 pieces a bunch of times before moving on - once or twice should be sufficient. I would recommend at first that you review your first type of piece (corners or edges, whichever you memorize first) quite a few times at first before you go on to the second type of piece.

Again, all this review is just to give you confidence and practice. Eventually, you'll want to cut out all that review. But when you're getting started, there's no reason not to review a bunch of times.


----------



## robust_ov (Sep 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Back when I used pure visual memo, I just went for it. The amount to memorize for a 3x3x3 is really not very much (even though it seems daunting until you try it), so you'll find you're probably able to handle it the very first time you try. But what you probably do want to do is to start by reviewing your memorization a whole bunch of times (maybe even 10 or 20) before you actually start solving. Since you're doing visual memorization, you can review an entire cube in just 10 to 20 seconds, if your memory is solid for it. And if your memory isn't solid, you needed another review.  When you're absolutely sure you remember it, then start solving. After a couple of successes this way, then start cutting back on the number of times you review; then you can gradually work your way down to not reviewing at all.
> 
> As for the actual memorization, I find it helpful to group several pieces together to memorize. 3 pieces at a time works, but for me, 4 is just as easy as 3, so I prefer 4. But you shouldn't need to go over the first 3 or 4 pieces a bunch of times before moving on - once or twice should be sufficient. I would recommend at first that you review your first type of piece (corners or edges, whichever you memorize first) quite a few times at first before you go on to the second type of piece.
> 
> Again, all this review is just to give you confidence and practice. Eventually, you'll want to cut out all that review. But when you're getting started, there's no reason not to review a bunch of times.



Wow..really thanks mike..that inspiring. I'll start to do that right now. once again, really thx u.


----------



## nickvu2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, I just tried this visualization technique...it was a lot easier for me compared to letter and word pairs. It allowed me to skip the steps of encoding the letter sequence and then having to decode it later, which was giving me a lot more opportunities for error. Further, if I found myself getting stuck there was a better chance I'd remember the sticker color, if the movement itself was lost.

Thanks; this has been really helpful!


----------



## F.P. (Sep 6, 2009)

Classic Pochmann is the perfect method for visual memorisation.

I used to practice it "the hard way":

go through all the edges (stickers actually) with no pause longer than 2 seconds, don't try to recall any information until you haven't finished everything.

It's all about being able to put as much information as possible in your short term memory and store it there for the time you need to memorise corners/execute.

So, my tactic was to try to go for the whole thing everytime, no matter if I succeeded or not.
This won't improve your general short term memory, it will improve your ability to store 3x3x3 stickers in your short term memory...so it will get easier.

If you want to be fast, just skip the reviewing part (as I said before) and execute.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 6, 2009)

i like to review my memo when i use visual for corners
it helps keep exe smooth and no pauses
so id say u should review at least once before u start exe, especially if u just started visual


----------



## Chuck (Sep 6, 2009)

Playing Rubik's Revolution Pattern Panic (Green) with closed eyes will help you to train your pure visual memory the fun way 

My record was 21 lights.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd say start by practicing corners visually and when you feel comfortable with corners, add edges. I remember pieces in pairs, that way you don't have to remember 12 edges, but instead 6 pairs (often just 5). Another advantage is that when remembering pairs, you notice the two pieces relative position aswell as their actual position, which will help your accuracy.

Good practice is trying visual for big cubes. After I've started doing visul for 5x5, the 3x3 seems so simple to memo


----------



## robust_ov (Sep 7, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Playing Rubik's Revolution Pattern Panic (Green) with closed eyes will help you to train your pure visual memory the fun way
> 
> My record was 21 lights.



Wew..mas wicak...selamat atas 11/11 nya mas...it was really cool!!very good...pokoknya u're the best..


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually agree with chuck  Its a perfect way to train visual memory, as it reviews it every 'solve' and is too quick for you to really do anything else to memorize. I think my best was like 16 or 18.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Sep 7, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Playing Rubik's Revolution Pattern Panic (Green) with closed eyes will help you to train your pure visual memory the fun way
> 
> My record was 21 lights.



Yes that was absolutely the best part about that puzzle. I loved that game. I never had a Simon so this was the next best thing. Sadly the game maxes out at 25 and you 'win'.

Sounds like it would be good visual memory practice though.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 7, 2009)

Dirk BerGuRK said:


> Sadly the game maxes out at 25 and you 'win'.



WHAAAAAT?? 

That's very dissapointing.


----------

